# Mazzer Royal - lower burr not spinning when motor is on



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

I was making coffee as usual this morning, but when i went to grind the last bit of beans for my espresso the burrs didn't spin, while the machine and motor were on. I have removed the upper burr carrier and taken a video to show the problem:


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

To add to this in the past few months sometimes the machine stops grinding randomly, which I fixed by turning it off and on again until it started grinding again, but would make a little screech/grinding noise.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If the burr is not stiff to turn, the start run capacitor could be bad?


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Did You clean the grind chamber often or never? And did You loosen the center bold and fasten it accordanly?

Please Film the next and following times horizontal?!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Or it might be a contactor issue.

Does it spin freely by hand when unplugged?

Do you own any form of voltmeter?


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

It spins freely by hand and I clean the chamber whenever I switch beans, I don't own a voltmeter, I'll try loosening the centre bolt now and doing a full clean.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I would suspect the capacitor as well - it gives the motor the initial kick to start turning


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

How would I go about checking the internals and finding the issue? @coffeechap I think you fixed up the grinder for @dfk41 , what would you suggest I do?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sounds like the capacitor it's an easy fix just switch out the capacitor, sounds like the contractor is clicking into action.


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

That's good to know, would a generic capacitor work or would I need a specific mazzer one?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

you could read the rating off the side of the capacitor and search fleabay and cross fingers - don't - there are two types start capacitors and start /run capacitors - get a proper mazzer one or you could end up with a cheap capacitor that will blow again in a few months or even damage the motor.

http://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/product/702311 - check it looks like this - I think the royal has two as well - £9 each


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Mazzer capacitor is 16uF


----------

